# su root no funciona y si esta en el grupo wheel.

## guest

No se que paso, debí de liarla con los usuarios y no consigo ahora hacer un su root (y sí, el usuario esta dentro del grupo wheel, como se comenta en el FAQ).  

```

root> usermod -G users,wheel mi_usuario

  

mi_usuario> groups

         users, wheel

mi_usuario> su -

    Password: 

    setgid: Operation not permitted

```

El caso es que antes me funcionaba, pero no se como, debi de liar el archivo /etc/group.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root::0:root
> 
> bin::1:bin,daemon
> ...

 

Hay algo mal en este archivo? Se puede restaurar de alguna forma?

----------

## PollO

No estoy seguro de q importe de hecho no deberia hacerlo, 

yo en vez de 

```

wheel::10:mi_usuario,root 
```

tengo

```

wheel::10:root,mi_usuario
```

Por lo demas parece q el archivo lo tienes bien , no se a que se puede deber a parte de eso, vamos el error claramente es de grupo.

----------

## ElOrens

Prueba a "emergear" superadduser.

A mí con adduser no me entraba ni en las Xs, y también lo había añadido al wheel.

----------

